# Swsup, Inspiron and A11 Bios

## Shiryou

Yeah i guess the title gives a brief intro. I've been trying to get the power states to work on my Inspiron 8200. To begin with, i used A10 Bios and Windows XP. XP could do standby, hibernate, the works, yet Linux could only enter these states, and not come back out. Since i upgraded to A11 Bios, Windows XP has been unable to enter standby mode which is quite annoying. Switching back to A10 didnt solve the problem either.

I want to go pretty much totally with Linux but i need at least hibernate or standby. Im using swsup with Linux 2.6.7 love sources. Linux enters the states of suspend and Hibernate but cant reload. Under hibernate or state 4,  everything seems responsive but the X screen just displays a load of garbage pixels. Standby mode doesnt totally work either. THe screen stays on and when i attempt to get back in, the system totally locks (unlike hibernate).

I believe the Love sources cant be patched with Swsup 2. Is it worth going vanilla and trying swsup 2? I get the feeling the problem lies with the fact im usign Xorg for an X server and version 5336 of the nVidia drivers. Any help would be cool. Cheers

----------

## Safrax

You'll need to give up the nvidia drivers if you want to use the nifty power features.  Blame Nvidia.

----------

## Shiryou

I'd heard the nvidia drivers were a bit duff but... wao! That is annoying. I must admit, i did have a feeling it could have been that. Cheers for the headsup. One thing does suprise me though... i can actually get the lcd to turn off which was suposedly impossible with the nVidia drivers. Guess the only thing to do is go with the default VESA stuff.

Odd thing is, even windows XP wont standby now that ive upgraded the bios. Guess thats a buggy bios....or a buggy OS   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Shiryou

Actually, a little update. I removed the nvidia module and closed down all my X stuff and tried to use echo 1> /proc/acpi/sleep. It entered the state but still did not turn off the screen. After pressing the power button it woke back up but promptly crashed before the console window returned. I gather getting any kind of swsup is a pain on such machines. Anyone else here with a fully working inspiron 8200?

----------

## Nicolinux

Hi,

this is not related to your Inspiron but my gentoo box with the nvidia drivers is able to go into the standby mode and wake up correctly. I think it is the matter of the acpi implementation for the board (search the forums for acpi dst - or something like this). This is a asus board.

Incidentally I also try to get my Inspiron 8600 into any kind of sleep mode without success. The notebook has a ATI card...

Stefan

----------

## Shiryou

Cheers for the headsup there. Im working on using a new DSDT which i will test and run very soon

----------

## Nicolinux

Right now I don't have time to fiddle with it... But I will have the time in about one month. Maybe there will be a solution.

Stefan

----------

## Nicolinux

Bump!

Hi,

did you suceeded with your DSDT?

Stefan

----------

## Shiryou

Nope not at all. I believe it is most definately the nVidia drivers since its all to do with the display. THere are many bugs and isntances of people on these forums complaining about switching from X, plus a load of stuff on the linux acpi page. I think its time to face it really..... i wonder if this is why i sold my laptop? Heheheh, off to buy a Mac

----------

## -=LeXuS=-

Hi, I have an I8200 too. And i played aroung with pm/acpi stuff some time ago. SuspendToRam is not working, it sleeps, and it wakes up (also with nvidia drivers, 5xxx version if i remember right) BUT the backlight isn't switched on, X is on the lcd (yes, you will see it if you look from the right direction) but the backlight issue isnt easy to solve, there are many notebooks with this problem. 

SuspendToDisk works good on my system. No Problems at all, maybe you have to write some scripts that unloads a few modules, but it works out of the box for me. I think it was ACPI swsusp, not pmdisk. 

I have used kernel 2.6.4 , latest bios from dell, gfx card is a geforce 4 go 32mb. 

I dont tested newer kernel, but if i find some time i will try.

Bye

----------

## -=LeXuS=-

Hi, ok, i tried with 2.6.7 and its a mess. ACPI and APM doesnt work. First, i have to unload nvidia (latest) drivers before suspend (the driver reject pm) but this doesnt help. The system doesnt wake up correctly. I did not get any display (acpi) or ir get the last console correctly but the system doesnt response (apm).

Anyone with a Inspiron 8200 and nvidia with working pm (apci or apm)?

Bye

----------

## leo2k

hi,

i have also an inspiron 8200 but with an ati m9 64mb.

i've installed suspend2-sources with fbsplash, my x.org runs on newest ati-drivers. hibernating seems to do what it should, but then doesn't switch off, so there's no possibility to wake it up  :Sad: 

is there in the meantime a solution?

leo

----------

## Nicolinux

Hi,

sorry I don't know the answer since I am not using Linux anymore. This thread is nearly 2 years old. I doubt anyone still watches ist. Might better start a new one.

Good luck.

Stefan

----------

## leo2k

hibernate to disk works now. i've done many things in the last few hours, but i think the main thing was to enable

```
UnloadAllModules yes
```

i can live with that. maybe i get suspend to ram working sometime.

leo

----------

